# 2x2x2 bld method



## chardison1980 (Nov 22, 2011)

maybe im just not that up on my bld solving but i just realized that OP corners works on 2x2x2 
i orientate my corners white on top and yellow on bottom, then contiue with OP, and i dont seem to have any problems with it at all. 

does any one else use OP too


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 22, 2011)

I do.
I use OP predominantly but sometimes I orient then permute or use BH randomly.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 22, 2011)

IF with OP you mean Old Pochmann: yes

But with Old Pochman you do NOT need to orient first!


----------



## chardison1980 (Nov 22, 2011)

i have bad memory for bld solving so i orient first but yes old poch is what im talking about


----------



## bamilan (Nov 22, 2011)

Why don't you use normal speed method? Just few moves lookahead needed.


----------



## chardison1980 (Nov 22, 2011)

because i just got my 2x2x2 fairly recently and started messing with it, and i dont know the speed opitomial methods yet can u help with that


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2011)

chardison1980 said:


> because i just got my 2x2x2 fairly recently and started messing with it, and i dont know the speed opitomial methods yet can u help with that


 
Learn ortega then experiment with guesstega. I can get sub 10's.


----------



## riffz (Nov 23, 2011)

Orienting pieces and then solving them one at a time with Old Pochmann is a sin! Stop it! Stop it now!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 24, 2011)

Pretty sure any method that solves corners on a cube works for 2x2. Try doing some slow solves to see what happens to the pieces when you do specific moves. It's basically what you do during inspection on 3x3 but looking even further into the solve. 



slightly off topic:
I still don't get how to memorize corners on a puzzle and I've watched lots of tutorials. 
Also are there any good tutorials on 1 looking 2x2? I only found one video....


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> slightly off topic:
> I still don't get how to memorize corners on a puzzle and I've watched lots of tutorials.
> Also are there any good tutorials on 1 looking 2x2? I only found one video....


 
What I do is assign letters to each sticker on the cube. You have to keep the all the side colors in the same orientation, I do orange on top and blue on front. From there the UBL orange sticker in A, the UFL sticker is B, the UFR sticker is C, the UBR sticker is D. Then you do an x rotation and do the same thing I said previously with EFGH then do a y rotation and do the same thing, repeat, repeat, then do another x rotation from what should by your color orientation be the left side do an x rotation then assign UVWY(not X). 

From that point you will have a sequence of letters that you have to memorize. 

I was doing some memo practice in band today and I wrote this letter sequence down.

B F C L-N G S O

There are many ways that make this easier to memorize. I do three types. Strait-letters, audio and sentence. 

Strait letters is just memorizing the letters the way they are.

Audio is making a couple of words out of it. For these letters for me it would be BiFfiCaL-NeGreSO.

And making a sentence out of it would be something like. Butt F***ers Cum Like N***** Guys So Often. (Horrible inappropriate but that was the actual way I memorized it to solve it)

Well thats how I do it.


----------

